# Ich und meine Gartenteiche...



## sebt (28. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich hier schon länger angemeldet bin, möchte ich mich und meine beiden Teiche auch mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Sebastian, bin 22 Jahre alt und war hauptsächlich in sehr jungen Jahren besonders Teichbegeistert. Schon im Kindergartenalter hat mich Wasser magisch angezogen. Einen Teich hatte ich zu dieser Zeit allerdings noch nicht, weil meinen Eltern die Gefahr des Ertrinkens meiner kleinen Schwester (und mir?) zu groß war. Daher musste ich mich erstmal mit einem Steinbrunnen auf der Terasse trösten. Aber es dauerte nicht lange, da experimentierte ich im Garten schon mit kleineren Wasserbecken aus Eimern bzw. Tüten herum. Besonders auch die Technik mit Springbrunnenpumpen begeisterte mich irgendwie. Als ich dann eines Tages das pinke Planschbecken meiner Schwester mit der Springbrunnenpumpe aus dem o.g. Steinbrunnen, abgeschnittenem __ Schilf aus dem Bach, diversen Steinen und Gartenzwergen rundum zum Teich umfunktionierte (da gibt es noch ein Foto von), beschloss mein Vater endlich, einen kleinen, aber richtigen Teich anzulegen. Auch die zwei Goldfische, die mir ein Nachbar geschenkt hatte und die mittlerweile das "Teich-Planschbecken" bewohnten, dürften zu dieser Entscheidung beigetragen haben. Wie gesagt, da war ich 5 oder 6 Jahre "alt"!

So kam der Stein ins Rollen und im Laufe der Jahre wurden ständig neue Teiche im Garten angelegt, verändert, erweitert, verschönert usw.. Der Höhepunkt war dann 1997, als wir einen richtig großen Teich angelegt haben. 

Heute fasziniert mich das Thema auch noch, aber in den letzten Jahren hatte ich nur noch wenig Zeit für dieses Hobby. Das ist auch mit ein Grund warum ich hier bin, denn meine Teiche haben in den letzten Jahren durch den Zeitmangel etwas gelitten und es sind nun einige Ausbesserungen bzw. Reparaturen vorzunehmen. Insgesamt sind auch nur noch zwei Teiche übrig geblieben, ein Fertigbecken und der große Teich.

Durch den für unsere Region harten Winter hat das Fertigbecken leider Schaden genommen. Vermutlich hat sich durch das Eis ein Riss gebildet und es verliert Wasser. Das ist auch schon meine erste Frage für das Forum, wie man das reparieren kann. Da das Becken schon so alt ist (ca. 1993/1994), weiß ich auch nicht, aus welchem Material es genau ist, um entsprechendes Reparaturmaterial zu besorgen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben.

Ich hänge nun ein paar Bilder an. Leider habe ich kaum Fotos von den Teichen in digitaler Form und kann derzeit nur mit aktuellen Bildern im trostlosen Winterzustand diesen. Der große Teich wurde übrigens im Dezember komplett entleert und neu befüllt, daher sieht er gerade ein bisschen steril aus. Im Sommer sieht er immer völlig anders aus, wenn er zuwächst. Fische sind derzeit auch (noch) nicht drin.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Ach ja, hier noch das (undichte) Fertigbecken:


----------



## axel (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo Sebastian 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden.:Willkommen2:Willkommen2
Schön das Du hergefunden hast .
Find ich ja toll das Du Dich schon so früh für Teiche interessiert hast  
Deine Fotos sehen auch schon im Winter gut aus . Bin schon auf die Sommerfotos gespannt .
Das mit der kaputten Teichschale ist ja schlimm. Hab ebend mal gegoogelt
und das hier gefunden . Da kannste Dir bestimmt den passenden Kleber bestellen wenn Du weißt aus welchem Material die Schale besteht . Ich selbst hab keine Teichschale .
Hier der Link 
* defekter Link entfernt *
An sonsten gut das Du noch mit dem Fische einsetzen gewartet hast 

Lg
axel


----------



## sebt (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo Axel,

ja, im Sommer sieht der Teich irgendwie völlig anders aus. Ich habe ja schon zum Vorgeschmack ein Bild vom Sommer eingescannt, außerdem auch ein Bild vom Frühjahr 2008. Im Herbst wird der ganze Randbereich immer bis auf den Boden zurückgeschnitten, damit das Laubnetz über den Teich gespannt werden kann. Es ist immer unglaublich, wie der Teich im Sommer sein Aussehen verändert durch die Pflanzen rundum. 

In den letzten Jahren wurde aber nur das nötigste gemacht. Für diesen Sommer habe ich mir vorgenommen, den Teich wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, d.h. auch den Randbereich etwas zu verändern. 

Gerade erst im Spätsommer 2008 habe ich mit viel Mühe und Zeitaufwand den kompletten Randbereich des Fertigbeckens von wuchernden Pflanzen befreit und neu mit Steinen angelegt. Da ärgert es mich natürlich ohne Ende, dass ausgerechnet jetzt das Becken undicht ist. Wenn ich ja wenigstens wüsste, wo das Loch ist! Der Wasserstand pendelt sich immer wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist ein, d.h. es fehlen ca. 15-20 cm bis zum optimalen Wasserstand. Daher muss das Loch ja etwa auf der Höhe des aktuellen Wasserstands liegen. Ich werde mir die Sache genauer ansehen, wenn es etwas wärmer ist.


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## axel (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo Sebastian 

Da hab ich noch einen Tip.
Wenn Du einen Klecks Kaffeesahne in die Mitte des Teiches nach dem Wiederauffüllen des Teiches machst. Dann sollte die Kaffeesahne  in Richtung Loch wandern 
Hab ich hier mal gelesen .

Lg
axel


----------



## gluefix (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Wow, dein großer Naturteich gefällt mir sowas von gut, dass ich am liebsten auch so einen hätte. Der fügt sich pefekt in die Umgebubg ein ...sehr sehr schöne Anlage toll.


----------



## sebt (15. März 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*



gluefix schrieb:


> Wow, dein großer Naturteich gefällt mir sowas von gut, dass ich am liebsten auch so einen hätte. Der fügt sich pefekt in die Umgebubg ein ...sehr sehr schöne Anlage toll.




Danke für das Lob.  Im Sommer werde ich mal richtige Bilder machen. Allerdings denke ich, dass es jetzt nach der großen Reinigungsaktion einige Zeit dauern wird, bis der Teich wieder so natürlich aussieht. Im Moment gefällt er mir irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## sebt (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt ein paar aktuelle Bilder gemacht. Es ist zwar noch längst nicht so schön eingewachsen wie es im Sommer der Fall ist, aber immerhin ist die Wintertristesse verschwunden. Im großen Teich befinden sich wieder Goldorfen. Ich habe mich bewusst dafür entscheiden, weil sich Goldorfen im Vergleich zu Goldfischen nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so schnell bzw. fast gar nicht vermehren. Außerdem besucht uns regelmäßig ein __ Fischreiher und ich bilde mir ein, dass die Goldorfen sehr flott unterwegs sind und für den __ Reiher nicht so leicht zu fangen sind wie ein "lahmer" __ Goldfisch. Außerdem gründeln und wühlen mir Goldfische zu viel. Koi`s kommen für mich auch eher nicht in Frage, weil ich den Teich lieber naturnah halten möchte. Überhaupt möchte ich den Fischbestand im kleinen Rahmen halten.

Die restlichen Goldfische werde ich im kleinen Teich lassen. Dummerweise hat mein Vater in Unwissenheit von meinen Plänen zwei große Goldfische vom kleinen in den großen Teich umgesetzt. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die da wieder raus bekomme?  Wenn ich am einen Ende des Teiches mit dem Kescher stehe, schwimmen die Beiden schnell zum anderen Ende des Teiches und umgekehrt.

Der kleine Teich ist übrigens gerade trüb, weil ich am Teichrand wuchernde Wurzeln entfernt habe, um den Kapillareffekt zu vermeiden. Dabei habe ich allerdings Erde in den Randzonen aufgewühlt..

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## sebt (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Seit ein paar Monaten besucht uns regelmäßig diese Ente... auch __ Frösche sind nach der Reinigungsaktion im Winter wieder reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo Sebastian,
Deine Teiche gefallen mir sehr gut...
vor allem der, wo der Erpel schwimmt........ um diese Jahreszeit hat er allerdings normalerweise immer "seine Frau" und Küken dabei...... wo hat er die denn in Deinem Teich versteckt??? 
Oder hat er sich in die "wasserspeiende Entendame" verguckt? 
Mit welcher Pumpe betreibst Du den Wasserspeier?
Eva-Maria


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo Sebastian!

Deine __ Frösche sind genial! Wie Pat und Patachon! 

 Aber mal unter uns: Ente und Seerose sind Deko, gell? Viel zu hübsch, um echt zu sein!


----------



## sebt (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Hallo,

@Eva-Maria
Danke für das Lob! Der Erpel hat auch eine "Frau", die aber nicht immer dabei ist. Küken haben die Beiden nicht, jedenfalls nicht in unserem Teich. Das Paar kommt unregelmäßig, mal übernachten sie bei uns, mal bleiben sie zwei Tage am Stück und mal sehen wir die __ Enten ein paar Tage gar nicht. Mein Benutzerbild zeigt übrigens die "Frau".

Die Pumpe? Keine Ahnung. Die ist uralt und musste "gedrosselt" werden, damit der Wasserstrahl nicht >1 Meter weit geht. Vielleicht werde ich bald mal was neues mit niedrigerem Energieverbrauch kaufen.

@Inken
Dieses Jahr haben wir nach der Reinigung vom großen Teich weniger __ Frösche als in den letzten Jahren, was aber auch OK ist. Ist vielleicht jetzt zu sauber im Teich? Die können Nachts ganz schön Krach machen! 

Besucher von uns vermuten regelmäßg, dass es sich bei der Seerose um eine Unechte aus Plastik handelt.  

Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## sebt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Am Wochende habe ich den Bachlauf am kleinen Teich repariert. Die Platten über die das Wasser läuft wurden damals mit Folie unterlegt und die Folie wurde entlang der Ränder mit Beton fixiert. Leider hat sich die Konstruktion im laufe der Jahre abgesenkt und das Wasser lief zum Schluss einfach seitlich aus dem Bachlauf und der Teich leerte sich dementsprechend. Also habe die Platten und die Steine am Rand entfernt, neue Folie ausgelegt und später wieder die Platten und die Steine platziert. Jetzt funktioniert der Wasserlauf wieder. Da das Wasser nur über die Steinplatten läuft, ist die Filterwirkung des Bachlaufs vermutlich nicht so enorm. Aber es sieht halt einfach ganz nett aus, wie ich finde. Der Sandstein, aus dem dem das Wasser kommt, wurde von meinem Opa früher selbst angefertigt und war ursprünglich zur Fertigstellung unseres Wohnhauses im Jahr 1989 gedacht, wurde aber von mir als Quellstein umfunktioniert.

Das letzte Bild zeigt den Wasserfall aus Lavasteinen am großen Teich.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Onkel_Sven (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Sehr gelungener Bachlauf

Sieht echt klasse aus...


----------



## sebt (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Danke, Sven


----------



## Zottel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Das ist ja richtig idyllisch bei euch am Teich. __ Enten kommen bei uns auch ab und zu zu Besuch.


----------



## sebt (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich und meine Gartenteiche...*

Danke, Petra


----------

